# Allergy flare up in pregnancy



## Maarias (May 4, 2005)

Hi,
I am 22wks this Friday and have been suffering from allergies worse than I have done in years. After having my son I hardly had any allergy flare ups at all.
I am having immune treatment during this pregnancy (ivig, intralipids etc) and have since 18wks started sneezing more and noticed minor skin flare ups.
I wondered whether you knew of a connectin between these treatments and a worse allergic reaction?

Also, I have come across a product called Cytolog Spray from the Allergy Research Company (http://www.revital.co.uk/Allergy_Research_Cytolog_Spray) which is supposed to be good for allergies. Thisisa bit of a longshot but wondered whether you think this was safe to take in pregnancy and I can't find any info on this.

I am seeing my gp later this pm but if you can help in the meantime that would be great!

Thanks,
Maria

/links


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Maria,

How did you get on at GP? Hope they were able to help. 

Hard to say what could be triggering the allergic response   Could be pregnancy related, could be something external (new soap/perfume etcc..) and also could be a reaction to the IV meds you are on (allergic reactions can be common with IVIG and some responses can be delayed and don't always happen the first time you are exposed to something) I'd definitely discuss with clinic before you have any more immune therapy, if you haven't already told them.

Interesting link to the spray; sounds kind of weird and I don't get how it would work but they certainly claim it to be a miracle cure for everything   It isn't a drug and has no approval by regulatory authorities so doubtful it has gone through any kind of rigorous testing and certainly no information on its use in pregnancy at all. For that reason I would advise not to take it as you have no idea what it would do. At least with some of the conventional drugs we have the evidence to say that they don't increase risk to baby and can be taken with some degree of assurance.

Hope you manage to get things sorted out   All the best for the rest of your pregnancy 

Maz x


----------



## Maarias (May 4, 2005)

Thanks Maz, I emailed the company that produces the spray and they advised being cautious about taking it in pregnancy.
The doc. has given me some beconase spray to take.
I am also taking piriton to help sleep, only trouble is I wake up really groggy... 

Re. immunes tx, I spoke to my clinic about this and they said it's because it's a 'foreign body' in my system which is why this may be happening...very hard to know what to do as am terrified of losing this baby so would prefer continuing tx...hopefully I am only having one or two more infusions...
Thanks for your help!
Mx


----------

